# Sweet and Spicy Grilled Salmon



## Serena Akers (Mar 10, 2014)

*Ingredients*

2 tablespoons hot sauce, such as Frank's
1 tablespoon packed dark brown sugar
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 tablespoons light mayonnaise
1 tablespoon snipped chives
8 stalks celery, very thinly sliced in half moons on an angle
1/2 small red onion, very thinly sliced
Four 5-ounce center-cut skin-on salmon fillets, about 1 inch thick
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Vegetable oil, for oiling the grill

*Directions*

Preheat an outdoor grill or grill pan on medium high.

Mix together the hot sauce, brown sugar, paprika and cayenne in a small bowl. Transfer 1 tablespoon of the mixture to a large bowl and whisk in the mayonnaise; set aside the rest of the sauce. Add the chives, celery and onions to the bowl with the mayonnaise and toss well.

Sprinkle the salmon with salt and pepper. Brush the grill grate lightly with oil. Lay the salmon on the grill, skin-side up, and cook until distinct grill marks appear and the salmon releases easily from the grate, 2 to 3 minutes. Turn and brush the fish with some of the reserved sauce. Continue to cook the fish, brushing the pieces periodically with the sauce, until the salmon fillets are glazed and just cooked through, 13 to 15 minutes more.

Transfer the fillets to individual plates and serve with the celery slaw.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great recipe. I never heard of celary slaw before; uh, hell I can't even spell it.

Anyway, welcome to the Forum!

I see you're posting from the Philippines today. I guess that's OK. Our members post from some crazy places; rehab, Church, military bases while on company time, Mars, the steps of the Capitol Building and jail, to name a few.

Can you get .22 ammo in the Philippines? I'll take shorts if they got 'em.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fantastic spelling and punctuation by the way.


----------



## Serena Akers (Mar 10, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> That's a great recipe. I never heard of celary slaw before; uh, hell I can't even spell it.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the Forum!
> 
> ...


Wow it's been a long time, back here in Manila back in my old desktop. What, so you don't eat salad? It's great with fish and fried chicken at least for me. Sorry but I don't have friends here who's into firing I'm basically here to babysit that's it.


----------

